# New Addition- My Final Buck! LOL!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

This one I am blaming on Tina (and of course Allison telling me that would hate myself later if I didn't get him... didn't really help me any :help: )! I have always said that with my new herd I would like to have two nice Bucks for breeding, BUT I had to sale Picasso because I don't have my Buck Pen finished yet so I figured I would find another Buck that I liked next Spring to add to my herd. Then Tina calls me the other night to tell me that she has decided to sale Finneas and wants to know if I want him............. long story short.......... I purchased him :doh:  :greengrin: BUT ONLY because Tina agreed to keep him for me until Spring when we will be exchanging the kids she is getting back out of Kazam. So I am now set on Bucks!!! LOL!! Thank you again Tina for allowing me to purchase him and for agreeing to hold him till Spring!

I am VERY happy to introduce my newest addition:









Pic of him provided by Tina @ Laurel Haven









Baby pic of him taken when he was 1 day old. Provided by Keith & Marie @ PromisedLand

*NC PromisedLand RC Finneas*
_AGS/ADGA Registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck
Born 3/15/2009
Light Cou Clair w/ Moonspots_
*Sire: Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S E*
_SS: ++B ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L +*S E 
SD: Rosasharn's UK Witch Hazel 5*D VG_
*Dam: NC PromisedLand RB Fiona*
_SS: NC PromisedLand Ram-Beau *S
SD: GCH ARMCH PromisedLand CP Babe's Finale*M *D E91_

*You can see his extended pedigree and pictures of his Sire, Dam, Dam's Udder, and Paternal Grand Dam's Udder on my website at his page here http://www.hollowbeadranch.com/finneaspage.htm I am SO EXCITED!!! Can you tell????? *


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice boy! Love the moon spots! And i can see why she told you you would hate yourself later if you didnt get him. He has an outstanding pedigree! I bet you wont regret it. This is one of those good impulse buys.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Handsome....  :thumbup: congrats on your final buck...LOL


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

He's a cute little guy! I love the color.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Love that pedigree...love those moon spots...love that buck!!!! Congrats! He is AWESOME! :dance:


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Very nice genetics. Great that you can get him in the Spring and not have to pass him up because of the pen not being ready. He sure is a flashy colorful boy too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehehe - now I can tell her of my hidden motives for her getting the buck - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome dude!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hehehehe - now I can tell her of my hidden motives for her getting the buck


 :ROFL: :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow,...Congrats Brandi!!!

He is GORGEOUS.....I can almost imagine the number of moonspotted BUCKSKIN kids you'll be getting from he and your girls :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!!!!!!! :grouphug:



sparks879 said:


> Nice boy! Love the moon spots! And i can see why she told you you would hate yourself later if you didnt get him. He has an outstanding pedigree! I bet you wont regret it. This is one of those good impulse buys.
> beth


Thank you! Yeah.... after looking at his pedigree a million times and scanning over pics of his Sire, Dam and Grand Dam's I just couldn't pass him up! And as said... there was also Allison SCREAMING in my ear........ :ROFL: :wink:



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Congratulations! Very nice genetics. Great that you can get him in the Spring and not have to pass him up because of the pen not being ready. He sure is a flashy colorful boy too!


 Thanks Ashley! Yes, I am SO VERY happy that Tina decided to board him for me! She was also really wanting to breed him to a couple of her girls, so now she gets to still do that :wink: :thumb:



kelebek said:


> Hehehehe - now I can tell her of my hidden motives for her getting the buck - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


 Oh trust me.... I know how that little mind of your's works!! :shades:



liz said:


> Wow,...Congrats Brandi!!!
> 
> He is GORGEOUS.....I can almost imagine the number of moonspotted BUCKSKIN kids you'll be getting from he and your girls :wink:


 Thanks Liz! Yeah I am sure we will have TONS of Buckskin kids running around... but I will have three girls that are NOT Buckskins so hopefully we will get a mix :leap: I am also REALLY hoping that Finneas will give me some Cou Clair and Swiss Marked babies ray: ... but I am sure I will LOVE whatever he produces :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't blame her for wanting to use him on a few herself. Always great to have kids from a buck who is leaving in the future.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh DEFINITELY!!! :thumb: It REALLY excites me as well because this means I will get to see some kids out of him sooner! If I brought him home now I would have NO ONE to breed him too :doh: All of my girls are bred except for Melian and Star that I am getting from Tina and they are going to be bred to Kazam. But this way I am planning on buying a few more Does in the Spring after my girls kid, so Finneas will get a shot at most all of the new girls I am hoping to get :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: no pun intended - right Brandi - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: I guess I should proof read huh?? You are just TERRIBLE!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just pointing to the obvious - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!!! Ladies and Gentlemen... Mrs. Allison Spacek.... She will be here all week! :ROFL: I would really love to add a good come back here.... but unlike Allison I am not on a "witty" streak tonight so I will leave the entertainment to her :ROFL: :ROFL: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not my fault - you are the one typing it all - I am just reading it!!! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: You two are soooooooo BAD!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

you "two"????????? This is ALL Allison!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

He is GORGEUS Brandi!!!!!! :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Tara!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------

